# batterie Ipod 16GB



## Sebb (17 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Il va bientôt sur ses 5 ans et la batterie vient de lâcher d'un coup. Ça se change une batterie?

Sebb


----------



## Sebb (31 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,


L'ipod affiche la connexion - "Connecté - Ejectez avant de déconnecter" - mais il n'est pas reconnu par l'ordi. 
Des suggestions?

Merci,


Sebb


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

 une piste ici, bien que le symptôme soit différent : http://forums.macg.co/ipod/ipod-pas-reconnu-par-itunes-1221183.html#post12508201


----------



## Sebb (4 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,


Merci pour la suggestion mais l'ipod n'est pas du tout reconnu par l'ordi. Mais l'Ipod reconnait qu'il est branché à l'ordi.

Autres suggestions?

Sebb


----------

